# Website design help for Tshirt company



## daredevil (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi just a few questions regarding setting up a website for a new tshirt company.
1) Does it matter if I have the domain say for example: www.johnbobclothing.com instead of www
2) Which is the best online website maker to use to make a wesite.
3)Should I matter if my final website design looks like some of my competitors or should I try to be more unique?
Thanks


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Personally, I don't think it matters as long as you have one. 

Many people just want to know you've established yourself before they buy from you.


----------



## HostMyPrint (Dec 5, 2012)

1. I personally like to have it without any prefix, so http://johnbobclothing.com would be prefer. Also make sure you are consistent with your domain otherwise you will lose SEO juice.
When you write a blog make sure you use one consistent domain so your relevance are not spread out.
2. Wordpress and Joomla if you are not a programmer
3. Always stand out.
Final Thought: Only build a website if you really have to, and if you do build, only build what you need. Concentrate on attracting the right customers first would be the key.


----------



## Stamp (Mar 26, 2010)

I built my site from scratch, this is very time consuming at first but once it's done it gives you loads of potential and ability to change and adapt. 

Make sure your site is easy to navigate and above all easy for your customers to buy from you!

The more professional your site looks and the more information such as easy to find contact details, Shipping details, guarantees ect the more chance people will trust your site and make a purchase.


----------



## BigRedThreads (Jan 17, 2013)

I used WordPress for my website. I bought template too. Very easy to learn. from what i have been told, it looks professional.

I dont think the "www" thing matters that much. I personally never type that in anymore. Everyone already knows its www.

I think as long as your website looks professional it doesn't matter if it looks like your competitors. There are that many ways to show off a shirt.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Stamp, loved your site. Noticed you have another persons ad on your site. Did you do this because you don't screen print?


----------



## Stamp (Mar 26, 2010)

selanac said:


> Stamp, loved your site. Noticed you have another persons ad on your site. Did you do this because you don't screen print?


My main site is blockdesigns.co.uk
My other site is one that I'm using as a back link site and as adsense advertising hence why it's got other links on. It will be changed into a selling site at some point though. 
I do all my own printing, screen and vinyl would like to be able to do embroidery but the outlay is a little much for me at the moment.


----------



## hinytiny (Dec 19, 2012)

1) www is the prefix for your domain, Even if people type just *your-domain-name.com* without the www part your site will definitely open.Make sure you have the familiar keyword related to your site in your domain name.

2) You can get the Quick Shopping Cart service from Tucktail.com which makes easy to create an eye-catching store.You also get a mobile version of your site so that customers can shop from mobile itself.So that you get customers shopping from PC as well as mobile for you site. 

3) You should always stand out that is more important. But note that a shopping web site should be ease to access for customers and it should look like a shopping website when the customer have a look at your site.


----------

